# Ideas For The Next Round



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I have a couple of things in mind for the next tournamnet and would like your guy's input on my ideas.

1. Pro class will be for winners of previous tournaments only, you'll need to play your way in. There was a bit of a log jam in Pro this month and Expert had only one entry. There is a list of those required to shoot in Pro in the original rules thread.

2. Pro target needs to be more difficult. I think something like the 5 circles target from the slingshotleague tournament is a better test of skill for the top level guys.

3. Novice class either needs to be eliminated or shot from 7m at the regular target. What do you think?

Next tournament starts in five days, tell me your thoughts on these ideas and I'll get them implimented.
Thanks!


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

I think after my "unofficial" entry and looking at the guidelines I will compete in expert next month.... I want a chance at catburn at least... And would like a go at popshot if he doesn't move up









As far as ideas, are you talking about what type of "Open shoot"?

I like the DtheM idea, but don't fully know what it's about.

I thought pyramid cans would be cool, but can't think of a way to rate it.

One thing I personally can't do is speed shooting, I am slow as a snail







however it would be a joy to watch others, and would most likely do it anyway because I have no fear (except when it comes to My mantra







)

Interested in hearing other ideas

LGD


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

lightgeoduck said:


> I think after my "unofficial" entry and looking at the guidelines I will compete in expert next month.... I want a chance at catburn at least... And would like a go at popshot if he doesn't move up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Open class will be status quo, for this month at least. DtM will be in full effect, I'm really excited about it. I'll post the details soon. I think Pop should move up as that was what was called for in the original rules.


----------



## JetBlack (Mar 9, 2012)

How about ricochet shots? Guess you would have to design a standard "ramp" so people could practice. Or is that too much??
EDIT: If this is a virtual contest then I mean for the next actual one.


----------



## Bostradamus (May 15, 2012)

M_J said:


> I have a couple of things in mind for the next tournamnet and would like your guy's input on my ideas.
> 
> 1. Pro class will be for winners of previous tournaments only, you'll need to play your way in. There was a bit of a log jam in Pro this month and Expert had only one entry. There is a list of those required to shoot in Pro in the original rules thread.
> 
> ...


i agree with every bit of this... and about novice, i'd go with the standard target shot from 6 or 7 meters instead of doing away with it...


----------



## catburn (Feb 1, 2012)

With 4 months of slingshot experience to draw from, I hesitate to attach "expert" to any of my doings. Having said that, I will gladly fill the void left by Popshot and welcome going bill to whiskers with LGD. I am in favor of Novice going to the official target at a closer range. I would also like to find a way to encourage more forum members to participate even if they feel they won't win or their score has already been bested. I am self conscious on tape, hate the sound of my voice, miss shots, it's a bit of a pain to shoot video, post video, etc. However, seeing other people shoot is one if my favorite parts of the forum. I have to assume that others feel somewhat the same. Perhaps some reminders/encouragement in other topic areas will boost participation.


----------



## KennyCannon (Aug 24, 2011)

Personally I think we'll have ties every month regardless of what the targets are. I think the key to eliminating ties or at least minimizing them is having something that has to do with consecutive hits and keeping the videos private until a certain date.

If no one knows what the other people scored, it's impossible to try and beat it. If the score is maxed (5 shots, 100 points) why not just shoot until you get 100?

Just my opinion.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

KennyCannon said:


> Personally I think we'll have ties every month regardless of what the targets are. I think the key to eliminating ties or at least minimizing them is having something that has to do with consecutive hits and keeping the videos private until a certain date.
> 
> If no one knows what the other people scored, it's impossible to try and beat it. If the score is maxed (5 shots, 100 points) why not just shoot until you get 100?
> 
> Just my opinion.


I'm down for that. Number of hits on a 2.5" circle, results posted on the last day of the tournament. Sounds like a plan to me. 
It would be cool to get a solid "I'm in " from whoever's doing this and it would be only for the pro class.


----------



## KennyCannon (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm definitely in


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

I like the idea of earning your rank as you go. Start at the bottom (with the exception of known ability) and win your way up. Something similar to sporting clays, where you earn points for high finishes and when you reach a set number of points, you go up to the next level. The higher the lever, the harder it is to get there. Of course, you can declare a higher rank if you want, but then you have to stay there.

As for the novice level...and I qualify as I have only been shooting for 1 month and never tried the on line tournaments, I think that could be eliminated. There were very few entrys, and the ones that were there shot well enough to score on the beginner level. Otherwise, use something similar to what is proposed for the pros...consecutive number of shots on a full sheet or half sheet of paper, not just 5 shots and ties move on. That way they don't have to make several videos for the month.

I'm looking forward to trying my luck as soon as I can get a better handle on the video part of this. I'm with Catburn as I hate to be on tape, but watching the great videos and the awesome shooting on here is one of the things I really enjoy and look forward to.

Todd


----------



## Bostradamus (May 15, 2012)

i'm definitely in!! and i like the idea of sending a PM of the videos so we don't get discouraged or shoot and shoot til we think we've won... i didn't watch anyone in the beginner class til after i finished recording my video last time just for that reason


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Good idea Kenny, I'm in.
Philly


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

BoKennedy said:


> i'm definitely in!! and i like the idea of sending a PM of the videos so we don't get discouraged or shoot and shoot til we think we've won... i didn't watch anyone in the beginner class til after i finished recording my video last time just for that reason


Ok, we can make it so we all submit videos at the same time if everybody wants
The only reservation I have is that people won't pay attention tp the tournament if nothing is going on until the last day.


----------



## KennyCannon (Aug 24, 2011)

M_J said:


> i'm definitely in!! and i like the idea of sending a PM of the videos so we don't get discouraged or shoot and shoot til we think we've won... i didn't watch anyone in the beginner class til after i finished recording my video last time just for that reason


Ok, we can make it so we all submit videos at the same time if everybody wants
The only reservation I have is that people won't pay attention tp the tournament if nothing is going on until the last day.
[/quote]

Good point Mike and I think you might be right.


----------



## catburn (Feb 1, 2012)

I vote for "post it when you're happy".One paper, as many as you want open.


----------



## Bostradamus (May 15, 2012)

good point, M_J.. i didn't think about losing peoples interest...
eh, whatever it is, i'm still in!!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

BoKennedy said:


> good point, M_J.. i didn't think about losing peoples interest...
> eh, whatever it is, i'm still in!!


Good to hear, man!
For this month I think we'll stay with what catburn said, post when you're happy. Pros will post on the last day since they're doing a different style of competition.
I'll fully update the rules tomorrow or the next day.


----------

